# 1950 Singer 99K Heirloom Sewing Machine



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey folks.

Allow me to introduce you to my sewing machine:




























This is one of my most precious and prized possessions. If the house was on fire, I would grab it and RUN. Yes, all 32 pounds of it. Grab it and RUN FOR THE HILLS!

Why?

Is it particularly valuable?

No. It's worth about $150.

Is it particularly old?

No. It was made in 1950.

Is it in perfect condition?

No. It was a working machine for 50 years of its life.

So why would I save it?

Because it has survived three generations in one family, and we are its original owners. And trust me, in my family, that's a record.

This Singer was gifted, brand-new, to my grandmother, back in ca. 1952. My grandmother was a professional dressmaker who ran her own business from the early 1950s to the early 1980s. She used this machine every single day of her life. And even when she retired, she continued to use it for another 20 years. My grandmother is without a doubt my most beloved of all my thousands of relations.

She's gone, now. She's gone off to the great clothing-store in the sky, at the ripe old age of 97. She died last year, and was born back in the days of Empire, in Singapore-Town, Singapore, British Straits Settlements, in that year of our lord, 1914.

Gran had a total of FIVE YEARS' education (from 1921-1926), and she earned every grain of rice, every penny of her life, with that machine. So it means a lot to me.

I spent roughly a month and a half cleaning it, polishing it, disassembling it, reassembling it, and oiling it. It's now restored to original, working condition. And yes, I do use it. I thought I would share it with you.

You're welcome to ask questions.

Finding out about my fascination with sewing-machines, my father, and my cousin, told me that one of my aunts has a vintage Singer treadle sewing-machine, which was one of roughly the half-dozen machines my grandmother owned, when she operated her dressmaking shop.

If it's true, then these two machines will be the ONLY two which have survived (all the others were sold, given away, or thrown out when gran retired).

I am badgering my father nonstop to get onto the telephone to my aunt to tell her to NOT SELL THE MACHINE. With luck, we can get it from her, and take it here to Australia (from Malaysia) and keep it in the family. Because it will NOT survive in Malaysia, due to reasons of cultural differences. I would be heartbroken if it was given away and not kept in the family.


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Oh I remember the old treddle Singers.Gran had one and I used to be fascinated by the belt drive and how fast you could treddle-seems there was a finite speed. . Now threading up..well that was a skill I nevere mastered.

Great memory jolt this morning,thanks.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great story and heirloom, I hope that your descendants will appreciate it as much as you obviously do....


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Happy happy joy joy of happiful joyness!

My dad just got off the telephone with my aunt in Malaysia.

She actually had TWO of my grandmother's antique Singers. (My aunt was also a dressmaker in her youth. She was like my grandmother's assistant or apprentice). She already gave one away, but she still has the other one and testified that it's in working condition.

She's agreed to hold onto it for my father and myself. The family is going overseas later this year, anyway. So when we stop off on our flight, in Asia, we can swing by her house and assess it, and then figure out how to piece it out and bring it back to Australia.

*LUCKY!! *

*Stuff like this does NOT last in my family. To still have possession of it is INCREDIBLY lucky. *


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Great story Shangas - - you'll be able to make your own fancy waistcoats next!. :yes:

I'm a 48 chest and I like Paisley pattern ones for the Dancing when you get started :lol:

I have a Morse Key belonged to my Dad, he was a Radio Amateur before me, that I won't ever part with although I'm not sure if anyone in the family woiuld want it!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been using it to make a few things already. So far I've I've made a case-cover, and a bolster-cover and a few other bits and pieces. Small things really. The Singer is very resilient. Gran certainly knew how to hold onto quality, I'll give her that. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Extra photographs of my grandmother's beloved Singer 99k knee-lever:


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Lovely old things these singers, such a shame that they are completely worthless here in the uk. I must have left about 5 at my local tip, not worth the hassle of picking them up.

What a brilliant story yours has, hope you keep it!


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

Regrettably, they are worthless. But that doesn't necessarily mean you should chuck them out.

But Daz is right. These things only go for above $200 IF THEY ARE REALLY REALLY NICE.

Here's some bits and pieces I got for the machine over the weekend:










Manual and a box of attachments (still need more attachments, so I'll keep looking).


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Just passed a shop in Cardiff and thought of your post


----------

